# LONDON, MOSCOW, VIENNA (and more...) - IN THE EYES of o0ink



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey guys! 

In this thread I'll take some pics every day, every week or maybe just every month... I'll show you pics from europa, especially from Austria, my homeland - they were all made by me.

So enjoy the pics and have fun. I'm open for any questions - just ask... 

Vienna - Austria:


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Hallstatt - Austria:


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Rovinj - Croatia:


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Frankfurt - Germany:


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Salzburg - Austria:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Cool photography! The last one is gorgeous!


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

^^Thank you!
Yes, I also love the angle of the last pic from the Kaiserwasser in front of the Vienna DC, but it's really old (December 2011) - I'll try to make a new one from the same position the next time, because the DC-Tower 1 (you can see construction work of the tower on the left position of the pic) is topped out now. So the perspective is just gorgeous now! :cheers1:


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

awesome


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

Lovely pictures. Can't wait for more!


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Salzburg - Austria:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Wow great photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Vienna


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

great pics of some great locations


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Frankfurt am Main - Germany










Btw: I've made a new Facebook page today - I'll post there my new pics in the future. Do you like that?


----------



## rolandkeys (Dec 27, 2011)

loved al pic. Really really beautiful. What cam did you use


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

cool shots.


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

rolandkeys said:


> loved al pic. Really really beautiful. What cam did you use


Thank you!

I'm using the Sony Alpha 55 with the Sony 18-250mm or Tamron 90mm or Sigma 10-20mm...


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great shots mate kay:


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

A few pics from Vienna made by me on last saturday:





































Hope you like the modern Vienna?! 
Greetings from the snowy Alps today... :cheers:


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

:applause Great stuff...oOink stands for quality...


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice photo collection from different places.


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

*Vienna - Austria​*

































































Hope you like the pics?! 
Also join me on Facebook if you like them - thank you! ​


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I love Vienna cataching up in building highrises and the cluster is getting massive.


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

*Salzburg - Austria​*


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very interesting thread


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice pics !


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! the city's modern crapers are getting massive and some of them have great achitecture.


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

*Salzburg - Austria*














































The pics were made today...


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

*Innsbruck - Austria*


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Your photos are great! I will definitely be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the fabulous photos @oOink. :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Master of photography! :applause:


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you! More to come soon - from Moscow...


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

*Salzburg - Austria*


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

o0inkehäschen! :applause: :bow:


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

*Moscow - Russia*


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Great stuff! :drool:


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Fascinating thread - high quality photography. :cheers:


----------

